# Zipp Crankset



## Mira (Apr 16, 2005)

Has anyone tried the new Zipp crankset? Reviews?


----------



## Stew (Feb 23, 2004)

Mira said:


> Has anyone tried the new Zipp crankset? Reviews?


I don't believe that it's available yet, but I could be wrong. Excel Sports shows it on their web site but it's not in stock yet. I'm interested in getting one too, so I'm anxious to hear any reviews as well.

Thanks, 
Stew


----------



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

There was one on Ebay a month ago with the Dura Ace aero/tri ring set on it. I'm still kicking myself. It went for 230!!!


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

Savedsol said:


> There was one on Ebay a month ago with the Dura Ace aero/tri ring set on it. I'm still kicking myself. It went for 230!!!


if we're thinking about the same auction, that was probably for the old Zipp cranks. those had a problem with cracking, and they were not that much lighter than 9s DA. the new ones have an ISIS spline, the old ones were Octalink.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

weiwentg said:


> if we're thinking about the same auction, that was probably for the old Zipp cranks. those had a problem with cracking, and they were not that much lighter than 9s DA. the new ones have an ISIS spline, the old ones were Octalink.


I concur.

The new ones have have their projected weight revised up a decent amount too. Also, they are pricey. On the plus side, Zipp has a good customer service rep, which is important on an item this expensive.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> I concur.
> 
> The new ones have have their projected weight revised up a decent amount too. Also, they are pricey. On the plus side, Zipp has a good customer service rep, which is important on an item this expensive.


the guys at my team shop have no good words about Zipp's customer service. They saw a lot of cracking and getting warentee issues taken care of were a nightmare. Totaly unresponsive. The shop guys that have a wheel set like them but absolutly loath dealing with the zipp guys. I'll be looking into some reynolds stratus for my race set.


----------

